

Author Earnings – Traditional vs Self Publishing - jzila
http://authorearnings.com/the-report/

======
jzila
Author Hugh Howey ([http://www.hughhowey.com/](http://www.hughhowey.com/))
wrote one of the most successful self-published Kindle series to date (Wool,
and its sequels Shift and Dust).

He (along with an unnamed co-author) wrote a report that analyzed data from
public sources about authors' revenue segmented on publishing model and
popularity, among other dimensions. The results are fascinating.

